# Social Category > The Whistleblower Forum >  Suspect pm

## Dave A

I received this pm from a new member -




> Hi ,
> 
> I just stubbled on your post on this forum and will like to know if you can help a friend or point us to the right direction. I have a friend who had a debitcard with a lot of money in it and will need someone with a pos machine/terminal to help process the funds to the pos machine with a fee of course. If you can help or can point me to the right direct i will appreciate. Thanks


Anyone else had a similar pm?

Looks suspiciously like a money laundering approach....

----------


## Justloadit

Yep I got one too. My immediate reaction was that this is a scam.
If you got a Dr card, and want the cash off it, go to any Checkers/Pick & Pay till point and draw the cash off the card, or any bank for that matter.

----------

Dave A (09-Sep-16)

----------


## aidenmark

Yeah same here, got 2 already...

----------


## HR Solutions

I don't think its money laundering - I think it is a scam for you to hand over money and somehow you lose the money.

----------


## Dave A

> If you got a Dr card, and want the cash off it, go to any Checkers/Pick & Pay till point and draw the cash off the card, or any bank for that matter.


Good point!

----------


## IanF

I got the same PM so I am not special  :Frown:

----------


## Dave A

So what's the consensus - ban for PM spam and chuck this thread into the whistleblower forum?

----------


## HR Solutions

There seem to be quite a few that should be on that list

----------


## Dave A

> There seem to be quite a few that should be on that list


My "suspect pm" was from Markfort. Are there other profiles involved?

----------


## aidenmark

> My "suspect pm" was from Markfort. Are there other profiles involved?


same here

his inbox was full on my reply so he obviously sent out a lot!

----------


## IanF

> So what's the consensus - ban for PM spam and chuck this thread into the whistleblower forum?


1 vote for that!

----------


## Justloadit

> My "suspect pm" was from Markfort. Are there other profiles involved?


Same here. Probably joined the forum to see if he could fish some folks into his scam.

----------


## aidenmark

i assume you guys have seen this from KIM

"Hi Aiden,

I am kim, i was going through some of your post and figured you might have an idea of my request. I was wondering if we can work together. I am seeking a contact with a bank contact who can supply with box of blank bank credit/debit cards. It usually comes 300 in the box my partner can fund 50k - 100k on each cards. Kindly get back to me if possible

Best Regards"

Kimbmeans is the username.

----------


## Dave A

> Kimbmeans is the username.


A new one for me...

----------

